# Millgirl's log



## milleniumgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I post my journal at a couple of boards .. so why not this one? 

15 min treadmill followed by 15 sets of

- 5 pull ups
- 10 push ups
- 15 squats

Slowest set was 57", fastest 52".


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to SI


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2012)

hmmmm... Millgirl. That short for something??? Seems kinda familiar   Welcome to SteroidInsight MG!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I post my journal at a couple of boards .. so why not this one?
> 
> 15 min treadmill followed by 15 sets of
> 
> ...



how many times do you go threw it for a workout...??  or do you do it to measure fitness level?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

My goals are to stay as fit, healthy and injury free as possible.  I alternate body weight exercises/cardio and weight lifting.

Shoulders/legs

Seated laterals
22x15
28x12
33x10
39x8

Rear delt flys
22x15
26x12
30x10
33x8

Frontal raises
18x10
22x10
26x8
31x8

Upright rows
50x12
55x10
60x8
65x8

Seated leg curls
60x20
65x15
70x12
80x10

Abductors/adductors
55x20
65x20
75x20

Horizontal leg press
154x12
176x12
187x12
220x10

Seated calves
50x20
55x20
65x15
75x12


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats a great workout sis...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice log girl.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome to SI !


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome to SI and nice log u got going on. 
Don't forget to update


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Tabata intervals (20" of work followed by 10" of rest repeated 8 times) of

- Pull ups (10/11/12/12/12/12/12/11)
- Elevated feet push ups (24/24/25/26/26/26/26/26)
- Squats (24/26/26/24/26/25/26/26)
- Crunches (22/24/22/25/26/26/26/26)

Treadmill in between sets


----------



## beasto (Jun 30, 2012)

Got a pretty nice regiment going on..sound's so military.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep up the great work. Impressed by your overall fitness.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep it up girl - nice work!


----------



## HH (Jul 1, 2012)

Keep up the good progress


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 1, 2012)

Im subbed Mill....i respect anyone with this kind of commitment


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 1, 2012)

beasto said:


> Got a pretty nice regiment going on..sound's so military.



My role model is a marine ... he gave me routines to try out 



rowdybrad said:


> Keep up the great work. Impressed by your overall fitness.



Thank you! My goals are overall fitness (and not too many injuries).


----------



## beasto (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice...love military style training keep it up!!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Beasto!
I love body weight exercises but people at the boards expect me to lift ...

15 min treadmill

Chest/tris

Bench
45x15
65x12
79x8
88x6

Decline press
45x12
55x10
65x8
75x8

Incline
65x12
75x12
85x10
95x6

Triceps extensions (rope)
40x15
50x10
55x8
60x6

Triceps pushdowns (I was going to do close grip bench but skipped them because of my wrist)
40x15
50x15
55x15
60x12


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 2, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Thank you Beasto!
> I love body weight exercises but people at the boards expect me to lift ...
> 
> 15 min treadmill
> ...



Hi Millgirl
~Welcome~ 
Btw, I also love body weight excercises


----------



## Mr P (Jul 2, 2012)

wow another high rep routine, I love it


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

MG welcome to our little site.  Your routine looks great!


----------



## beasto (Jul 3, 2012)

Your really into it MG and that's what counts..wow even thinking a little close grip bench. I never see women doing this. I enjoy the log!


----------



## bleachx (Jul 3, 2012)

Body weight exercises are great imo. I did some time in the joint and all we had on the yard were steps, benches, pull-up, and dip bars. I was so surprised with how effective body weight exercises can be especially with a partner and sand bags. Ever since then I try to incorporate them into all my work outs. Love seeing others have success with them. Great log your routine looks great.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

You bench more then pikiki!! Great log mill!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> You bench more then pikiki!! Great log mill!!



lmao...got you glove on my face, try to get me back cause the video?? lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

Good job Millg, I hope Herm learn something here with you.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Warm up 5' step, 5' elliptical followed by 15 sets of 5 pull ups, 10 elevated feet push ups, 30 lunges (15 each leg).
I forgot my watch upstairs but I started at about 15:00 and finished at 15:20.

I added 250 abs (flutter kicks, double crunches, elbow to knee crunches, ....).


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice workouts MG.  Any chance of pics?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Very nice workouts MG.  Any chance of pics?



I don't have new ones, I can post the others (one when I was bulking, the other after a cutting cycle).  I did body weight exercises for a year and haven't been juicing in 18 months.  Besides I'm camera shy 

15 min treadmill

Back/Bis

Lat pulldowns to the front (wide)
66x15
77x12
88x10
99x8

One arm rows
22x10
33x12
44x8

Seated rows
66x12
77x10
88x10
99x8

Curling machine
22x15
33x12
44x10
55x8

Cable curls
15x15
20x15
25x10
30x8


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I don't have new ones, I can post the others (one when I was bulking, the other after a cutting cycle).  I did body weight exercises for a year and haven't been juicing in 18 months.  Besides I'm camera shy
> 
> Boooooo
> 
> Hey if I can throw pics up of my sloppy ass everyone should feel free to do so


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice MG.  keep up the great work!


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 5, 2012)

looking good MG, keep up the good work~


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 6, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> looking good MG, keep up the good work~



Thank you Mrs P.  I'm going back to a 3-day split routine though.  I need more time to recover between two workouts.  I haven't decided which muscles I'm gonna work together, we'll see.

Shoulders

Seated laterals
22x15
33x12
39x10
44x6 (I went to failure there)

Military press
30x12
45x12
55x10
65x8

Rear delt flys
22x12
26x10
33x8

Upright rows
30x12
35x10
40x12

I'm gonna take a day off tomorrow and I'll do legs on Sunday.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 8, 2012)

15' stationary bike

Legs

Horizontal leg press
154x20
176x15
198x15
220x10

Seated leg curls
40x20
65x12
65x12
70x12
75x10

Seated calves
35x20
35x12
45x12
55x8

Adductors/abductors
45x20
55x15
65x15
75x12

200 abs

15' stationary bike (low intensity to loosen up the legs)


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome workout routines. Love bodyweight routines.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Awesome workout routines. Love bodyweight routines.



Thank you Lulu! I prefer body weight routines to lifting but guys expect me to lift like they do :-S

Today was day 1 of my new 3-day split routine.  I have a virus infection (sore throat/sinus) but I had enough energy to hit the gym ...  

Chest/shoulders/tris

Bench
45x15 (warm up set)
65x10
75x8
79x6
88x4 (failure)

Decline
77x10
88x10
99x8
110x6

Military press
35x10
45x10
55x8
65x6

Seated laterals
22x10
33x10
38x8
44x4 (failure)

Close grip bench
45x12
48x12
53x10
57x10

Dips
4 sets of 10


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking good girl!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you Big H!

30' treadmill (I worked in the fat burning zone). At one time the incline was 15%.
150 abs.

Still not feeling 100% (coughing and difficulty swallowing) but I'm on 3g amoxicillin and hope that things will get better.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2012)

65lb dumbells for shoulders.... not bad girl..  keep it up
=D>


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you gymrat!

*Back/bis*

Lat pulldowns (narrow)
55x15
77x10
88x8
99x6 

Seated rows
66x12
88x10
99x8
110x8 (failure)

Hyperextensions
4 sets of 12 with 22lbs

One arm cable curls
10x15
15x15
20x15
25x12

Spider curls
13x12
18x12
22x8
26x6


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice workouts MG


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice work done everyday Mg, you def on great shape on those pictures=D>


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 13, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Nice work done everyday Mg, you def on great shape on those pictures=D>



Thank you ptikiki.  I don't know why each pic appears twice though 

*Legs/abs*

Squats (did those at the Smith Machine because it's safer when you don't have a spotter)
45x12
65x12
79x10
88x10
110x6

Seated leg curls
70x10
75x10
80x10
85x10

Horizontal leg press
176x15
198x12
220x10
242x10

Seated calves
55x15
65x12
75x10
85x10

300 abs


----------



## beasto (Jul 13, 2012)

Your pretty strong MG!!! I like it!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 13, 2012)

Great work MG!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Cardio/abs

Elliptical - 10 min + 3' cool down 
Treadmill - 10' + 3' cool down
Stationary bike - 10' + 3' cool down

400 abs (crunches, oblique crunches, elbow to knee, futter kicks, window wipers)


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

Damn you must be cut like nobodies business.  Great job MG


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you! This is week # 2 of my new 3-day split routine.  I like it so far ....

Chest/shoulders and tris

Smith flat
45x12 (warm up set)
66x10
75x10
79x8
88x8 (I could try and go heavier but I need a spotter)

Smith Incline
45x12
55x10
66x10
77x8

Decline press
77x10
88x10
99x10
110x8

Shoulder press
44x10
55x10
65x8
77x4 (failure)

Triceps extensions (rope)
30x15
40x10
45x10
50x10

Dips
4 sets of 10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Back and bis

Seated rows
77x10
88x10
110x8
121x8

One arm rows
22x10
33x10
44x10
55x8

Lat pulldowns to the front (wide)
55x10
77x10
99x8
110x8

One arm curls
15x10
20x10
25x10
30x10

Spider curls
13x12
18x10
22x10
26x6

I did all exercises back to back (no rest between sets).


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I didn't stop training since my last post here but I was quite busy working seven days a week.

I copied my role model GF today and did 3 rounds of 30 push ups, 15 pull ups, 20 lunges each leg, 50 crunches and 50 lying bicycle.


----------



## beasto (Aug 24, 2012)

MG you must be back?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 26, 2012)

beasto said:


> MG you must be back?



Yes I'm back 

I did Tabata intervals today

20" of work followed by 10" of rest repeated eight times of 

Pull ups (10/11/11/11/11/12/12/12)
Push ups (21/22/24/24/25/25/25/25)
Air squats (20/22/22/23/24/23/23/24)
Abs (20/20/22/20/21/25/23/20)


----------



## theminister (Aug 26, 2012)

I am subbed. You look good. 

I don't have any regimen even as close as yours. I do much more cardiovascular, and my training is might be heavier, but half of what you do!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> I am subbed. You look good.
> 
> I don't have any regimen even as close as yours. I do much more cardiovascular, and my training is might be heavier, but half of what you do!



Thank you TheMinister 

I like body weight/crossfit workouts.  My online trainer is a marine, he introduced me to those workouts and I'm kind of addicted.
*
Chest/shoulders/tris*

Bench
50x15
60x15
65x15
75x12

Pec deck
55x15
66x15
77x10
88x8

Vertical press
77x15
88x15
99x10
110x8

One arm lateral raises
15x12
17x10
20x8
22x8

Reverse pec deck
45x15
66x15
77x12
88x8

Triceps dips
4 sets of 20

Triceps reverse
40x15
45x12
50x12
55x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

Treadmill 10'

Back/bis

Pull ups
4 sets of 12

Seated rows
55x15
77x12
88x10
110x8

Dumbbell curls
15x15
18x10
20x10
22x8

Lat pulldowns front
66x15
88x12
99x8
110x6

Spider curls
18x12
20x12
22x10
26x6


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 31, 2012)

25 pull ups, 25 push ups, 25 ammo presses (light weight), 25 lunges each leg, 25 crunches x4


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 31, 2012)

very impressive Millgirl,you go girl!!!!!=D>


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> very impressive Millgirl,you go girl!!!!!=D>



Thank you Bully!

Last workout before the holidays ... I kept it light (I had no strength at all ....).

Decline
66x15
88x12
99x12

Smith Machine
55x12
66x12
77x12

Cable crossovers
20x12
25x10
30x10

Shoulder press
44x12
55x12
66x12

Seated lateral raises
27x12
33x12
38x12

Triceps pressdowns
50x12
60x12
70x12

Dips
3 sets of 15


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

Yesterday was supposed to be my last workout before the holidays but I woke up at 4AM this morning and hit the gym a couple of hours later.

*Back/bis*

Seated rows
77x15
88x12
99x10
110x10

One arm rows
22x15
44x12
55x10

Hyperextensions
4 sets of 12 reps with 22lbs

Curling machine
22x15
33x15
44x15
55x10

Cable curls
15x15
20x15
25x12
30x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 17, 2012)

1st workout after my 10 day vacation in NYC!

Chest/back

Incline press
45x12
55x12
65x12
70x10

Lat pulldowns
65x12
77x12
88x12

Pec Deck
45x12
55x12
66x10
77x8

Seated rows
66x12
77x12
88x12

Cable crossovers
20x10
25x10
30x8

Hyperextensions - with 22lbs
4 sets of 10

200 abs


----------



## theminister (Sep 17, 2012)

You're pretty impressive


----------



## gfunky (Sep 17, 2012)

10 day vacation on NYC I am jealous!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 19, 2012)

It was fun funky! I work a lot and my overtime goes to my vacations in the city!

Shoulders/triceps

Lateral raises 
24x15
33x12
35x10
44x8

Triceps pressdowns
40x15
50x15
60x15
65x12

Military press
22x15
33x12
44x15
55x12

Triceps extensions
40x15
45x12
50x12
55x12

Shrugs
30x15
35x15
40x15
45x15

Dips
4 sets of 12


----------



## beasto (Sep 19, 2012)

See your back on it MG after your NYC trip!!!. I was there too! Should be planning my trip to NOLA here soon. I travel as much as I can!


----------



## Jada (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice workout


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Today was a day off but I needed a light workout 


15 min treadmill followed by 15 sets of 5 pull ups, 10 push ups and 15 squats.

1st set 57", last one 52"


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Bis/tris

Pulley curls
22x20
26x15
30x12
35x10

Triceps pressdowns
50x20
60x15
65x12
70x10

One arm cable curls
10x20
15x15
20x15
25x12

Triceps extensions (rope)
35x15
40x15
45x15
50x12

Spider curls
15x15
20x15
25x12
30x10

Triceps reverse
45x15
50x15
55x12
60x10


----------



## gfunky (Sep 21, 2012)

Lots of volume!  killing it girl!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice Mill!!!

Keep killin it


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 24, 2012)

I was on my feet all day, didn't get lunch and was feeling a bit lightheaded after work.

15 sets of 5 pull ups, 10 push ups and 15 squats


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 25, 2012)

10' treadmill

Back/bis

Lat pulldowns
66x12
77x10
88x10
99x8

Seated rows
77x12
88x10
99x10
121x8

One arm rows
22x12
24x10
26x10

Biceps curls
22x12
26x10
33x8

Hammer curls
15x12
22x10
26x10

Curling machine
22x12
33x12
44x12
55x8


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 27, 2012)

You're a monster milli!!!

Keep up the insanity.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 27, 2012)

Bis/tris

Pulley curls
22x20
26x15
30x12
35x10

Triceps pressdowns
50x20
60x15
65x12
70x10

One arm cable curls
10x20
15x15
20x15
25x12

Triceps extensions (rope)
35x15
40x15
45x15
50x12

Spider curls
15x15
20x15
25x12
30x10

Triceps reverse
45x15
50x15
55x12
60x10



Back/bis

Lat pulldowns
66x12
77x10
88x10
99x8

Seated rows
77x12
88x10
99x10
121x8

One arm rows
22x12
24x10
26x10

Biceps curls
22x12
26x10
33x8

Hammer curls
15x12
22x10
26x10

Curling machine
22x12
33x12
44x12
55x8

Leg extensions
33x12
44x12
55x12
66x10
77x10

Horizontal leg press
140x12
165x12
190x12
215x12

Leg curls
22x12
33x10
44x8

Seated calves
55x12
66x12
77x12
88x12

Abductors/adductors
44x12
55x12
66x12
77x12

300 abs


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Monday Oct 1, 2012

Shoulder press
22x12
33x10
44x10
55x8

Seated laterals (machine)
27x12
33x10
39x10
44x6

Smith machine
55x10
66x10
77x10
83x10

Decline press
55x12
99x12
110x10
121x8

Incline press
44x12
55x10
61x10
66x10

Triceps dips
12, 12, 10, 10

Triceps pressdowns
50x12
60x12
65x10
70x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 2, 2012)

10 min treadmill followed by 12 sets of 10 pull ups, 10 push ups and 15 squats


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Back/bis

Deadlifts
83x10
88x10
99x10
110x6

Seated rows
65x10
88x10
99x10
110x8

Hyperextensions
4 sets of 10 with 22lbs

Biceps curls
22x12
33x12
44x10
55x8

One arm cable curls
10x12
15x10
20x10
25x10


----------



## beasto (Oct 3, 2012)

Surprised you did Deadlifts MG, you must be healing up nice then. ; )


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 5, 2012)

beasto said:


> Surprised you did Deadlifts MG, you must be healing up nice then. ; )



Not really lol.  I think that I'm gonna skip them from now on.  My lower back still hurts and it's not good soreness ...


I did tabata intervals today - 20 sec of work followed by 10 sec of rest repeated 8 times 

pull ups 10/11/11/11/11/11/11/11
push ups 23/25/26/26/25/25/25/25
squats 22/24/24/24/24/24/24/24
sit ups 20/20/21/22/22/22/22/22

8 sprints of 2' on the elliptical in between sets


----------



## beasto (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmmm yea might want to stay away from them then. I love doing DL's that is KING


----------



## gfunky (Oct 5, 2012)

You been hitting some sick volume the last week or so!  VERY NICE!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you gfunky 

Chest press
55x12
77x12
88x10
99x10

Pull overs
22x12
26x10
30x10
34x8

Seated press
25x12
35x10
40x10

Rear delt flyes
33x12
44x10
55x10
66x8

Triceps dips
4 sets of 15


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Back/bis

Standing dumbbell curls
13x12
15x10
18x10
20x8
22x6

Spider curls
18x12
20x10
22x10
26x6

Pull ups
4 sets of 10

Lat pull downs
65x10
75x10
85x10
90x8

One arm rows
22x10
26x10
31x8
35x6


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I tried AMRAP (as many reps as possible) in 15 min of

- 10 pull ups
- 10 dumbbell swings
- 20 step ups (10 each leg)

I did 6 sets in total


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Chest/shoulders/tris

Chest press
50x10
55x10
72x10
77x8

Chest incline
45x10
55x10
61x10
65x8

Cable crossovers
15x10
20x10
25x10
30x10

Seated laterals
22x10
25x10
35x10
38x8

Shrugs (using the decline press)
85x10
95x10
100x10
110x10

Dips
4 sets of 12


----------



## gfunky (Oct 15, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Chest/shoulders/tris
> 
> Chest press
> 50x10
> ...



That is a huge day of volume I bet your entire upper body was done after this.  WOW!  Good stuff!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm always sore and really tired after a good workout but I work out EOD to let my body recover.

Back/bis

Biceps curls
22x12
33x10
44x10
55x8

Seated rows
77x12
88x10
99x10
110x8

One arm cable curls
10x12
15x12
20x12
25x10

One arm rows
22x10
44x10
50x10
55x6

Wrist curls
13x12
18x12
22x12
24x8

Hyperextensions (with 22lbs)
10, 10, 8, 8


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 22, 2012)

Chest/shoulders/tris

Chest press
45x10
65x10
75x10
88x8

Incline press
55x10
65x10
70x10
75x10

Shoulder press
22x10
44x10
55x10
77x4

Lateral raises
26x12
33x10
35x10
44x8

Triceps pressdowns (V Bar)
50x10
60x10
70x10
75x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 23, 2012)

Did 5 sets of 25 pull ups, 25 push ups, 25 squats and 50 crunches


----------



## gfunky (Oct 23, 2012)

How about some progress pics?  As hard as you been working you probably look better than us all!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL I doubt that and I'm camera shy :l

15 min treadmill

Back/bis

Seated rows
77x10
88x10
110x10

Biceps curls
33x10
44x10
55x6

Lat pulldowns
77x10
88x8
99x8

1 arm curls
20x12
25x10
30x10

Pull ups
4 sets of 10

Wrist curls
6x10
9x10
13x10
18x10


----------



## gfunky (Oct 24, 2012)

millgirl said:


> LOL I doubt that and I'm camera shy :l
> 
> 15 min treadmill
> 
> ...



Great looking back session!  Don't be scared of the camera it won't hurt you LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

come on MG, I can't be the only female sporting pics.!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 26, 2012)

I work out alone, there's nobody there to take pics ...

300 reps day (10 reps of 10 different exercises in 3 rounds without rest)

Bench (75lbs)
Clean&Press (45lbs)
Biceps curls (30lbs)
Tris pressdowns (30lbs)
Pull ups
Push ups
Squats
Crunches
Sit ups
Window wipers

Start: 14:35:00
Finish: 14:50:02


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn millineum. Very impressive


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you Hollywood 

I did Murph's this morning

1 mile fast walk
100 pull ups (25-25-25-25)
200 push ups (50-50-50-50)
300 squats (50-50-50-50-35-35-30)
1 mile fast walk


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 1, 2012)

Your workouts are looking good MG. I am glad to see it.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 2, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Your workouts are looking good MG. I am glad to see it.



Thank you tilly 

Seated leg curls
50x12
55x12
65x10
70x8

Horizontal leg press
154x12
176x10
220x10
242x10

Abductors/adductors
55x12
66x12
77x10
88x10

Seated calves
55x25
55x20
75x12

Glutes
3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 7, 2012)

I worked a 12 hour shift yesterday (11AM-11PM) and didn't get much sleep: my colleague dropped me off at 11:15PM, I watched TV until the Ambien kicked in and went to bed at 11:30PM. I woke up at 4:30AM and couldn't get back to sleep .... I did only 3 sets of 10 reps instead of 4.

Back and bis

Lat pulldowns to the front
77x10
88x10
99x10

One arm rows (I paused at the top - that was easy with the 26lbs but a lot less with the 35lbs dumbbell)
26x10
30x10
35x10

Pull ups
3 sets of 10

Spider curls
15x10
17x10
20x10

Low pulley curls
30x10
40x10
50x10


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 7, 2012)

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Beast.  Change your av back to the browning high power and you will reach your full potential


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I tried another of those marines workouts (revisited)

2 min elliptical
1 pood kettlebell swings x 21
12 pull ups

x3

Start 15:05:01
Finish 15:15:02


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Tabata intervals (20" of work followed by 10" of rest of pull ups, push ups, squats and abs) - sprints of 2' on the treadmill in between sets

Pull ups (12/12/12/12/12/11/11/11)
Push ups (22/22/23/24/24/22/21/21)
Squats (22/22/23/24/23/23/22/22)
Abs (20/22/22/22/22/22/21/20)

Start 14:22:00
Finish 15:07:10

I was a bit fried at the end #:-S


----------



## theminister (Nov 9, 2012)

id love to work out with you


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 11, 2012)

Very well organized log, keep up the good work Mill. Very Military, I like it.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2012)

Def military like and sounds like its geared towards making someone's group pt a little easier Lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 14, 2012)

Biceps/triceps in supersets

Biceps curls
22x12
33x12
44x10
55x10

Triceps press downs (V bar)
50x12
55x12
60x12
65x12

EZ bar curls
16x12
28x12
33x10
(I had to stop adding weight because my wrists were killing me)

Triceps extensions (rope)
40x10
45x10
50x10
55x8

One arm cable curls
15x12
20x12
25x10
30x10

Weighted dips
4 sets of 15

Reverse wrist curls
4 sets of 15 (low weight)


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I did sets of Barbara today: 5 rounds of 20 pull ups, 30 push ups, 40 sit ups and 50 squats for time

Start 10:58:02
Finish 11:18:03


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 16, 2012)

Shoulder press
33x12
44x10
55x10
66x10

Rear delt flyes
22x12
26x10
33x10

Shrugs
66x12
77x12
99x10
110x10

Lateral raises
26x12
33x10
38x8
44x6

Upright rows
40x10
50x10
55x8
60x8


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 18, 2012)

Today's workout was a fight gone bad revisited

Max reps in 1 minute of bench press, military press, push ups, pull ups, lunges, weighted dips, cable curls, 2 min crunches, 2 min sit ups)

bench - 77x36
military press - 45x32
push ups - 68 reps
pull ups - 35 reps
lunges - 65 reps each leg
weighted dips - 46 reps
cable curls - 40x36
2 min crunches - 96 reps
2 min sit ups - 130 reps

Working out on an empty stomach wasn't a bright idea, I had no strength at all.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 19, 2012)

I did AMRAP in 20 min of sets of Cindy today (5 pull ups, 10 push ups and 15 squats). I did 21 sets but couldn't complete the squats of the last round in time.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I did sets of Helen today - 4 min elliptical, 44lbs kettle bell swingsx21, 12 pull ups x3

Start 14:58:35
Finish 15:17:02


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 22, 2012)

After a 12 hour shift and a 6 hour night yesterday I didn't feel like working out at all but did abs:

100 situps
50 flutterkicks
50 leg levers
100 crunches


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I did AMRAP in 20 minutes of 12 reps standing shoulder press, 10 pull ups, 12 push ups, 10 dips.

I completed 8 rounds.

Start 14:18:12
Finish 14:38:08


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Chest/back

Lat pulldowns (front)
66x12
77x10
88x8
110x8

Seated rows
88x10
99x10
110x8
121x6 (PR)

Chest press
66x10
72x10
83x8
94x8 (PR)

Incline press
55x10
66x10
77x8
83x8

Hyperextensions
4 sets of 10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 28, 2012)

Arms

Biceps curls
22x12
33x12
44x12
55x10

Triceps extensions
50x12
60x12
70x12
75x12

Cable curls
20x12
25x10
30x10
35x6 (PR)

Triceps pressdowns
60x12
65x12
70x12
75x12

Hammer curls
18x12
22x10
26x10
30x8

Weighted dips
12, 12, 12, 8


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure I can DC train. I'm afraid that I'm gonna be stuck at some point (not being able to increase the weight).
*
Shoulders*

Shoulder press
22x12
33x10
44x10
55x10

Rear delt flyes
22x10
24x10
26x10
33x8

Upright rows
30x10
35x10
40x10
45x8

Seated laterals
22x10
27x10
33x10
38x18

Kettlebell swings
26x10
35x10
44x10

200 abs


----------



## BigFella (Nov 30, 2012)

You scare me, Millgirl!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

BigFella said:


> You scare me, Millgirl!



Why lol o

Today I did sets of Barbara: 5 rounds of 20 pull ups, 30 push ups, 40 sit ups and 50 squats for time

Start 15:21:10
Finish 15:39:42


----------



## gfunky (Dec 4, 2012)

You are a total beast!  Love seeing the PR's!~


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 4, 2012)

I did sets of Garrett today (3 rounds of 75 squats, 25 pull ups, 25 push ups for time).
Time was 9 min 27 but my wrists were killing me and my legs were fried.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 6, 2012)

I did tabata today (20" of work followed by 10" of rest repeated 8 times)

Pull ups (12 each round except at the end ... the last set was 10 pull ups)
Push ups (20 each round)
Weighted dips (13 each round)
Sit ups (20 each round)


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 7, 2012)

I did sets of Helen revisited today.

2 min elliptical
44lbs kettle bell swingsx21
12 pull ups

In 3 rounds for time - my time 11:46 min. I never thought I would be able to finish. I was huffing and puffing ...

I'm not gonna hit the gym until Monday.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 7, 2012)

nice work.  keep it going.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Gymrat 

Chest press
66x10
77x10
88x10

Incline
50x10
66x10
72x10

Shoulder press
44x10
66x10
77x10

Triceps dips
3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 11, 2012)

Today I did 3 rounds for time of 50 push ups, 50 sit ups and 50 squats. I did it in 9:45 min.


----------



## theminister (Dec 16, 2012)

Millgirl I think the fact that you dont do aas and you keep a log here is great! I am sure many members would agree with me x


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 18, 2012)

I have some health issues right now -- my iron levels are alarmingly low and I decided not to lift until I get back from the U.S.  That doesn't mean that I'm not working out at all (I don't want you to think that I'm slacking).

*Monday Dec 17th, 2012*

24 min cardio (12' elliptical, 13' treadmill)

*Today's workout*

24' cardio (12' elliptical, 12' treadmill)
250 abs


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 19, 2012)

30 min treadmill and 250 abs


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 20, 2012)

20 min HIIT cardio (elliptical) -- last workout before my vacation!


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 20, 2012)

millgirl said:


> 20 min HIIT cardio (elliptical) -- last workout before my vacation!



Great work MG, where you headed to relax?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday I did 20 min HIIT cardio and 300 abs

Today I did sets of Cindy - as many sets as possible in 20 mins of 5 pull ups, 10 push ups and 15 squats: I completed 22 sets.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Great work MG, where you headed to relax?


I spent ten days in NYC -- I know that there must be better places to relax but I like the city 

I did sets of Helen today - 3 sets of 1'30 elliptical, 44lbs kettlebell swings x 21, 12 pull ups for time.

Start 15:10:00
Finish 15:21:00

I was energetic enough after that short intense workout and I did 2 min elliptical and 250 abs.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Today was cardio only - 30 min fast walk on the treadmill, 12% incline, 4 mph. Max BPM 127 - the machine said 300 calories burnt but I doubt it


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Squats
84x15
88x10

Seated calves
55x15
66x15

Chest Incline
60x15
66x15

Chest press
66x15
71x15

Seated rows
66x15
77x15

Lat pulldowns
66x15
77x15

Shrugs
88x15
99x15

Shoulder press
33x15
44x15

Lateral raises
27x15
33x15

Biceps curls
22x15
33x15

Triceps extensions
40x15
45x15

Abs
Crunches 15
Reverse crunches 15

Not sure I did this right.  I did 1 warm up set and 1 work set which is probably too much.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 9, 2013)

Lat pulldowns
66x12
99x12
110x8

Biceps curls
33x12
44x10
55x8

Seated rows
77x10
88x10
99x8

One arm cable curls
15x10
20x10
25x10

Hyperextensions - with a 22lbs plate
3 sets of 10 reps

Concentration curls
13x10
18x8
22x6


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 10, 2013)

Chest/shoulders/triceps

Incline press
55x10
60x10
65x10

Chest press
55x10
65x10
77x8

Lateral raises
27x10
33x10
39x8

Upright rows
45x10
50x10
55x10

Triceps pressdowns
50x10
55x10
60x10

Triceps extensions - rope
40x10
45x10
50x8 (triceps were fried)

Last weightlifting workout of the week. Next week is gonna be cross fit


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Short cardio session today: 20 min elliptical, 10 min treadmill on a 12.5% incline.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 13, 2013)

20 minutes treadmill (fat burn profile) at 4 mph - 170 calories burned, 10 minutes elliptical - another 120 calories burned followed by kettle bell swings 35x25, 40x20, 45x15 and 300 abs.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 13, 2013)

You must be getting ripped at this point.... those damn kettle ball swings make my abs 'pop'... good stuff!!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Cross fit - day 1

Six rounds of 24 squats, 24 pull ups, 24 push ups, 1 min run on the treadmill for time.
I finished in 13 minutes. First 4 rounds were 2'40, the last two 2'39 and 2'38.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 14, 2013)

Wait, the 24/24/24 and run were a total of 13 minutes? Or each round/set was about 2'40.....

24 squats in 2'40 and I am sitting on floor cussing life a sailor!

WTF,
Vette


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Total time was 13 minutes 
You should try those workouts, you get better by the day.

Cross fit - day 2

Tabata challenge (AMRAP in 20", rest 10", move to the next exercise - repeat 8 times)

Pull ups (12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12)
Push ups (24, 25, 25, 25, 25, 24, 24, 24)
Squats (21, 22, 22, 22, 22, 22, 21, 21)
8 sprints of 2 min on the elliptical in between sets


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 17, 2013)

Today I did AMRAP in 20 min of 1 min treadmill and max reps pull ups 

I noted the number of reps of pull ups each round

1st round 31, 2nd round 26, 3rd round 20, 4th round 16, 5th round 14, 6th round 13, 7th round 12, 8th round 11, last round was 45 sec on the treadmill.

Start 15:03:01
Finish 15:23:01

I didn't get enough and worked the abductors and adductors
55x25, 65x20, 75x12

I finished with 350 abs


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm really sore after those pull ups that I did yesterday. 

Today I did 6 rounds for time of 24 squats, 24 push ups, 24 walking lunges and 1 min treadmill. I finished in 16.22 min. Slowest round was 3.02 (the first set is always kinda slow), fastest 2.54.

Next week will be weights (Mon-Wed-Fri) if work doesn't get in the way.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 18, 2013)

millgirl said:


> I'm really sore after those pull ups that I did yesterday.
> 
> Today I did 6 rounds for time of 24 squats, 24 push ups, 24 walking lunges and 1 min treadmill. I finished in 16.22 min. Slowest round was 3.02 (the first set is always kinda slow), fastest 2.54.
> 
> Next week will be weights (Mon-Wed-Fri) if work doesn't get in the way.



Brutal lower body workout. Talk about getting a LOT done in a short period of time!

Great job Millgirl, keep up the amazing work!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 20, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Brutal lower body workout. Talk about getting a LOT done in a short period of time!
> 
> Great job Millgirl, keep up the amazing work!
> 
> ...



Thank you Vette.  I like short intense workouts!

I hit the gym for a cardio session: 30 min (+ cool down) treadmill (cardio profile) at 4 mph with an incline between 11.1 and 15%. 405 calories burned. I finished with 500 abs.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 20, 2013)

What affects are you seeing from this intensive workout regimen Millgirl? Are you leaning out? I cannot imagine being able to hold any weight at all with this.... brutal!!!

Great log by the way!

MUCH Respect,
Vette


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 20, 2013)

You have got to be one shredded girl!   This shit makes me exhausted just reading about it


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 21, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What affects are you seeing from this intensive workout regimen Millgirl? Are you leaning out? I cannot imagine being able to hold any weight at all with this.... brutal!!!
> 
> Great log by the way!
> 
> ...


Thank you Vette!
I'm leaning out but I wish I would harden up a bit.  I can't achieve the ripped look that I had ten years ago - I blame my diet for that.



samcooke said:


> You have got to be one shredded girl!   This shit makes me exhausted just reading about it


LOL, a lot of guys feel the same way sam!

Chest/shoulders/tris

Chest press
55x10
66x10
88x10
90x8

Incline press
66x10
70x10
77x10

Lateral raises
33x10
35x10
44x8

Military press
33x12
44x12
65x10

Triceps reverse
50x12
55x12
65x10

Triceps extensions
40x12
50x10
60x10

I really need either a new split or a little something to boost my motivation because right now I prefer cross fit to weight lifting ....


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 21, 2013)

Do what you love millineum


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

This morning I did 30 min HIIT cardio on the stationary bike, 100 push ups, 100 lunges and 350 abs on an empty stomach.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Yesterday I did sets of Cindy - AMRAP in 20 minutes of 5 pull ups, 10 push ups and 15 squats. I did 19 sets. I'll do better next time.

Today I did 3 rounds for time of 

- run 2'
- 44 lbs kettle bell swings x 21
- pull ups 12 reps

First round was 3'14, second round 3'12 and third 3'10.

I finished with 500 abs.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Today I did 15 min treadmill (4 mph, 13% incline0 - calories burned 200 calories followed by a light back workout

- Reverse lat pulldowns: 70x12, 75x10, 80x8
- One arm rows: 35x12, 40x10, 44x8
- Seated rows: 65x12, 70x10, 75x8
- Pull ups: 15, 12, 10

I won't be able to work out this week-end cuz I work both days.
Next workout will be on Monday.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 28, 2013)

Warm up - 10 min treadmill at 4 mph - 10% incline - 110 calories burned

5 rounds of 20 pull ups, 30 push ups, 40 squats and 50 abs 

Set 1 - 3'21
Set 2 - 3'11
Set 3 - 3'01
Set 4 - 2'55
Set 5 - 2'53

10 min treadmill at 4 mph - 10.5% incline - 120 calories burned


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 28, 2013)

Keep it up MG!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you tilly!


Press
60x12
70x12
80x12

Vertical press
77x12
88x12
99x10

Pec Deck
45x10
55x10
65x10 

Spider curls
20x10
22x10
26x8 (PB)

Wrist curls
16x15
18x15
20x12

10 min treadmill at 4.5 mph - 12.5% incline - 131 calories burned


----------



## gfunky (Jan 29, 2013)

Girl you have been very consistent! Are you getting close to your goals?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jan 31, 2013)

gfunky said:


> Girl you have been very consistent! Are you getting close to your goals?



I will never have the body I want gfunky but I'm leaning out and harden up a bit and that's good!

I did Tabata today. You know the drill -- 20" of work followed by 10" of rest of the following exercises: pull ups, push ups, dips and squats. Sprints of 2' on the treadmill in between sets.

Pull ups - 12/12/12/12/11/11/11/11
Push ups - 24/24/24/26/26/24/24/24
Dips - 14/14/14/14/13/12/12/12
Squats - 20/22/22/22/22/22/22/22

8x2' on the treadmill

That felt really good!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't sleep well last nite and woke up with headaches. Doc says that all my symptoms are stress related. I have been told to unwind -- easier said than done.

Warm up 10' treadmill at 4.5 mph - 12.5% incline - 120 cal burned

Shoulder press
45x10
55x10
65x10
70x10

Kettle bell swings
31x10
35x10
40x10
44x10

Lat pulldowns
60x10
70x10
80x10
90x10

One arm dumbbell rows
26x10
31x10
35x10
40x10

400 abs


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

Stress?  
That means go harder at the gym.  Naw you're doing great.  
The gym usually gives me a stress relieving feeling full of awesomeness


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you Sparticus!

Chest press
55x10
66x10
77x10
83x10

Incline press
50x10
55x10
60x10
72x10

Seated laterals
27x10
33x10
38x8
44x6

Shrugs
45x10
65x10
75x10
85x10

Triceps extensions
45x10
50x10
55x10
60x10

Triceps pressdowns
40x10
55x10
60x10
65x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

I was so pissed when I left work that I needed to unwind. I did 27 min treadmill (12.5% incline, 4.5 mph) - 350 calories burned

I finished with 500 abs.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 7, 2013)

Legs

Squats
77x10
121x10
143x10

Leg extensions
35x10
45x10
55x8

Leg curls
60x10
70x10
75x10

Horizontal leg press
198x10
220x10
265x10 (PB)

Seated calves
65x10
75x10
85x10


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 7, 2013)

millgirl said:


> I will never have the body I want gfunky but I'm leaning out and harden up a bit and that's good!
> 
> I did Tabata today. You know the drill -- 20" of work followed by 10" of rest of the following exercises: pull ups, push ups, dips and squats. Sprints of 2' on the treadmill in between sets.
> 
> ...



Why do you say this, " I will never have
The body that I want?" You seem very 
Consistent and dedicated and you're 
Working hard. Why is it that you don't
Think that you can have the body that
You want? 
Based on what I'm reading I think that
Once you decide in your own mind that
You are going to get that body, I think
That you are fully capable of acheiving 
It. Don't cut yourself short, go and 
GET IT!!!  Good job and good luck.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Why do you say this, " I will never have
> The body that I want?" You seem very
> Consistent and dedicated and you're
> Working hard. Why is it that you don't
> ...



Thank you JAXNY 

I never liked my body.  I wish I'd be one of these muscular females on the cover of bodybuilding magazines but I'm a former anorexic and joined a gym only in 2005. My diet isn't what it should be, I graze more than I eat. Besides I'm not getting younger and I train around injuries.

Today I did AMRAP in 20 minutes of 5 pull ups, 10 push ups and 15 squats.

I completed 21 sets, set 22 was 5 pull ups and 5 push ups.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 8, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking. How
Old are you and what injuries
Are you training around?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 11, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> If you don't mind me asking. How
> Old are you and what injuries
> Are you training around?



I'm 45+ and both my knees are f***** (torn ligaments haven't been repaired, meniscus have been removed).  I had a rotator cuff injury and it took a while for it to heal.  I still can't go heavy on anything.

It was kinda tough to motivate myself today but I did a bit of chest and tris anyway.

Chest press
66x10
70x10
75x10
88x10 (blah)

Triceps reverse
45x10
65x10
70x10

Vertical press
77x10
99x10
121x10

Weighted dips
4 sets of 15

Pull overs
22x10
30x10
36x10
40x8

15 minutes treadmill - incline 12.5% - 4.5 mph - 180 calories burned


----------



## gfunky (Feb 11, 2013)

I have decided you are my new Hero!!  Keep up the consistent work!


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 11, 2013)

gfunky said:


> I have decided you are my new Hero!!  Keep up the consistent work!



I agree with gfunky. You're doing a great 
Job. Most people wouldn't train around 
Injuries at all. 
I still believe if a better body is what you
Want then a better body is what you can 
Have. 
I say this to you whith hopes of inspiration.
I for one am a perfect example of training
Around injuries. I am firm believer that
Once you put your mind to something
And you get the will power that you can
Accomplish whatever you want. 
I've sustained several sever trauma 
Injuries that resulted in hospitalization 
Surgeries, pins, plates ect. 
One doctor actually told me I'd never 
Lift weights again.( this was a very long
Time ago). I just wasn't accepting that
Nor would I hear of any talk of it. 
Being athletic and active was and still 
Is a way of life for me. So I adapted
And worked around it until I recovered
Each and every time. And I built my 
Body back to where I wanted it. 
Doctors where always amazed but
Will power is even more amazing.
You're doing great Millgirl and I'm 
Always impressed when I see someone
Like you so dedicated and trying hard. 
But if the next level "a better body" is
What you want, then put a plan together
And take it there. 
Your diet is probably holding you back
Some, you need to stop grazing and eat
And if you can't stomach much food
Then utilize shakes. I used to do that
When recovering and didn't have an appitite 
I knew I needed to eat and shakes went
Down easy. 
Age,.. Nope you're not getting any younger
But we are both the same age and there
Are a lot of guys on this board that are 
Even older. Gains are not as easy as when
We were younger but still attainable. 
I seen a women in the gym in her upper
50's with a rock hard body and abs. 
I was impressed so, age isn't much of
A set back. 
Well Millgirl if a better body is what you
Really wish you had, I hope you set out
And go get it. You're already on the right
Road and doing well. Good luck.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Great post, thank you JAX =D>

I will never give up -- workouts are a great stress reliever.
I know that people at the boards expect me to lift heavy like they do but what I really like is cross fit.  I guess it has everything to do with endorphins.  I agree that we can't grow nor recover like when we were younger.  I wish I had a better diet but the less I eat the better I feel.

I did Murph's revisited today


8 min treadmill - 10.5% incline
100 Pull-ups
200 Push-ups
300 Squats
8 min treadmill - 12.5% incline


I never thought I would be able to complete the workout. My chest, triceps and legs were burning but I worked through the pain.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Today I did 30 min treadmill at 4 to 4.5 mph - 10% incline - good for 330 calories. I also did a bit of shoulders - I kept it light though.

Dumbbell press
18x12
20x10
22x10

Shrugs
22x10
24x10
26x10

Military press
40x12
50x10
55x10
60x10


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 14, 2013)

Back/bis

Lat pulldowns
70x12
77x10
80x10
99x8

Barbell curls
25x12
30x10
34x10
36x6

One arm rows
26x10
31x10
35x10
40x6

Spider curls
18x10
20x10
24x10
26x7

Pull ups
15, 12, 12, 15


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks great Mill! Keep rockin!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 18, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Looks great Mill! Keep rockin!


Thank you SHRUGS!

Yesterday was cardio/abs - 30 min (+ 5 min cool down) treadmill - cardio profile at 4 to 4.5 mph - 330 calories burnt
250 abs

Today was chest, shoulders and triceps


AM - Chest, shoulders and tris

Chest press
55x12
72x10
77x8
83x8

Incline press
55x10
61x10
72x8
77x10 

Cable crossovers
20x10
25x10
30x8
35x6

Military press
45x12
55x10
65x8
77x6

Upright rows
50x10
60x10
65x10

Shrugs
65x10
70x10
75x10

Triceps extensions
40x12
50x10
55x10

Triceps pressdowns
50x10
55x10
65x10

PM - I was feeling a bit down today so I hopped on the treadmill for 30 min cardio (+ 5 min cool down) at 4.5 mph - 10.5% incline - 399 calories.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 18, 2013)

I love you


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL Holly!

AM - 30 min (+ 5 min cool down) cardio on the treadmill - fat burn profile - at 4.0 mph: 235 calories burned

PM - 3 rounds for time of 50 squats, 30 pull ups, 40 push ups and 50 abs. I finished in 12'24. I couldn't go below 4' per round.
12 minutes treadmill - 10.5% incline, 4.5 mph - 126 calories


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 20, 2013)

AM - back and bis

Seated rows
77x12
88x10
99x10
110x8

One arm rows
22x12
33x12
44x10
55x8 (PB)

Hyperextensions
4 sets of 10 with 22lbs

Biceps curls
22x12
33x10
44x10
55x8

One arm cable curls
15x12
20x12
25x10
30x10

Wrist curls/reverse wrist curls
4 sets of 15

PM - 30 min (+ 5 min cool down) on the treadmill - 4mph - 10.5% incline - 326 calories burned


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 21, 2013)

Leg extensions
44x12
55x12
66x10
77x10

Horizontal leg press
140x12
165x12
190x12
215x12

Leg curls
22x12
33x10
44x8 (didn't push heavier b/c of the sciatica/pinched nerve)

Seated calves
55x12
66x12
77x12
88x12

Abductors/adductors
44x12
55x12
66x12
77x12

30 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) at 4mph - 12.5% incline - 352 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 22, 2013)

Short but intense workout this afternoon - sets of Helen - 3 rounds for time of run 1', 1.5 pood kettle bell swing x 21, pull ups 12 reps

1st round 3'14
2nd round 3'12
3rd round 3'10

15 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) at 4mph - incline 13% - 256 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 25, 2013)

AM
Chest press
66x10
72x10
83x8
94x6

Incline press
50x12
56x10
72x10

Cable crossovers
20x12
25x10
30x10

Lateral raises
33x12
38x10
44x8

Reverse pec deck
35x10
45x10
55x10

Shoulder press
45x12
55x10
65x10
75x10

Triceps extensions
40x12
45x10
50x10
55x10

Triceps push downs (rope)
40x12
45x10
50x10
55x8

PM - 30 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - incline between 9.5 and 13% - 4 mph - 392 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Today I did tabata intervals - 20" of work followed by 10" of rest repeated 8 times of the following exercises: pull ups, push ups, squats. Sprints of 2 min on the treadmill in between sets.

Round 1 - 10 pull ups, 24 push ups, 22 squats
Round 2 - 10 pull ups, 24 push ups, 23 squats
Round 3 - 11 pull ups, 24 push ups, 23 squats
Round 4 - 11 pull ups, 24 push ups, 23 squats
Round 5 - 11 pull ups, 24 push ups, 23 squats
Round 6 - 11 pull ups, 24 push ups, 22 squats
Round 7 - 10 pull ups, 24 push ups, 22 squats
Round 8 - 10 pull ups, 24 push ups, 22 squats

I finished with 30 min (+ 5 min cool down) on the treadmill at 4 mph - incline between 10 and 13% - 390 cal burnt

I'm taking tomorrow off because I work a 12 hours shift.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 28, 2013)

I didn't workout yesterday because work got in the way.

Today I did 3 rounds for time of

- 50 squats
- 30 pull ups
- 40 push ups
- 50 crunches

1st round - 4'02
2nd round - 3'53
3rd round - 3'50

I finished with 20 min treadmill at 4mph and an incline between 10 and 13% - 252 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 1, 2013)

AM

Horizontal leg press
176x10
198x10
220x10
242x10

leg extensions
35x12
45x10
55x10
65x10

seated leg curls
55x12
65x10
70x10
75x10

seated calves
35x12
45x12
55x12
60x12

abductors/adductors
45x10
65x10
75x10
85x10

20 min treadmill - cardio profile - 4mph - 227 calories

-------

PM

30' treadmill - 4mph - incline between 10 and 11% - 341 calories


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 8, 2013)

*March 4, 2013*

Chest/shoulders/triceps

Chest press
50x10
61x10
72x10
83x10

Incline press
50x10
61x10
79x10

Cable crossovers
20x10
25x10
30x10

Shoulder press
35x10
45x10
55x10

(I didn't try heavier weights because of the pain in my left shoulder/arm)

Lateral raises
22x10
28x10
33x10
39x8

Upright rows
30x10
35x10
45x10
50x8

Triceps reverse
40x10
50x10
55x10
60x10

Weighted dips
10, 10, 10, 8

--------------

25' treadmill (+ 5' cool down) - 4mph - incline between 9.5 and 14% - 376 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 8, 2013)

*March 5, 2013*

AM - Back and bis

Lat pulldowns (front)
55x15
77x12
88x10
99x10

Biceps curls
22x15
33x12
44x12

Seated rows
77x15
88x12
99x10

One arm rows
33x12
44x12
55x12
44x8

Wrist curls
3 sets of 15 reps

PM - 25' (+ 5 min cool down) treadmill at 4mph - 10 to 14% incline - 392 calories burnt

Not sure it was a good idea to do back and bis now that I have a rotator cuff and biceps tendonitis. I was in pain after that workout.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 8, 2013)

*March 6, 2013*

AM

30 min cardio on an empty stomach (treadmill, 4mph, incline between 10 and 14%) - 366 calories burnt

Adductors/abductors
55x20
70x20
77x20

Seated calves
45x15
55x15
60x15

PM

3 rounds for time of 50 squats, 30 pull ups, 40 push ups and 50 crunches

1st round: 4'09
2nd round: 4'03
3rd round: 3'59


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 8, 2013)

*March 7, 2013*

AM - Shoulders and tris (kept it light because of the tendonitis)

Military press
22x15
33x12
44x12
55x10

Triceps extensions (rope)
40x15
45x12
50x10
55x10 (that hurt!)

Shrugs (at the decline press)
55x15
65x15
75x12
80x10

Triceps pressdowns
50x15
55x12
60x12
65x10

Frontal (plate) raises
11x15
15x12
22x10

Cable triceps extensions with V-Bar
50x15
55x12
60x12
65x10

I was so frustrated that I finished with 25 min of treadmill - cardio profile - 4mph - 280 calories burnt

My current weight 141 lb.

PM - 25 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - 4 mph - 10% incline - 318 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Today was cardio day.

AM

30 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - cardio profile - 391 calories burnt
250 abs

PM

24 min recumbent bike - 120 calories burnt


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 10, 2013)

People keep telling me not to lift until my injuries are healed and considering the pain I'm in right now (unable to lift my left arm) I might just do that. I see the doc tomorrow and he already told me on the phone that I need physical therapy. 

This morning I did a bit of legs -- nothing major

Horizontal leg press
190x10
200x10
220x10

Seated calves
60x10
65x10
70x10

Leg curls
65x10
70x10
75x10

Abductors/adductors
80x10
85x10
90x10

30 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - 4 mph - incline between 13.5 and 14% - 403 calories burnt

Hyperextensions (with 22lbs)
4 sets of 15 reps


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 10, 2013)

yup.  great choice
when we suffer injuries.  letting that muscle group recover and concentrating on the lower body will still give good results over all.

dont give up.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Cardio only day today because of the shoulder/biceps tendonitis

AM

30 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - cardio profile - 4 mph - 365 calories burnt

PM

30 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - 4 mph - incline between 8 and 15% - 356 calories burnt

I start physical therapy on Wednesday. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 12, 2013)

I worked a 12 hours shift today and all I had time for was 20' treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) at 4.5 mph and an incline between 10 and 13% - 355 calories burnt.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 13, 2013)

*AM*

30 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - cardio profile - 4 mph - 385 calories burnt

*PM*

20 min treadmill (+ 5 min cool down) - 4 mph - incline between 10.5 and 14.5% (that was a bit too much of an incline) - 301 calories burnt

I had my first session of physio today (ultrasound, massage, electrical muscle stimulation). I have another session on Friday.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

30 min (+ 5 min cool down) treadmill - cardio profile at 4 mph, target heart rate reached after 21 min, 403 cals burnt.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 27, 2013)

This morning I did 20 min elliptical (trying not to put too much weight on that knee), 5 min arm bicycle and 50 pull ups.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 27, 2013)

keep it up girl.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 28, 2013)

20 min (+ 5 min cool down) treadmill - 14% incline - 3.5 mph - 300 calories burnt (my knee really hurts).
50 pull ups
50 push ups
200 abs


----------



## RedLang (Mar 29, 2013)

Your a powerhouse!
Hows your left arm going after the physio? Hope its getting better!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 31, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Your a powerhouse!
> Hows your left arm going after the physio? Hope its getting better!


Arm is much better right after the physio but it doesn't last, Red.  I wonder how long it's gonna take before it's completely healed.

Biceps curls
15x12
20x12
25x10

Triceps reverse
40x12
45x12
50x12

1 arm pulley curls
10x12
15x12
20x12

Triceps pressdowns (V Bar)
40x12
45x12
50x12

(as you can see I kept it light)

I finished with 20 min recumbent bike

My weight keeps going down -- probably because of all the cardio that I did in March .... (140 lbs this morning).


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Since the shoulder and bicep are not healed yet, I'm gonna stick to cardio for a little longer.

30 min recumbent bike, 250 abs, 4 sets of 10 reps hyperextensions.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 8, 2013)

It's hard to work out around two injuries ....

I did a light back work out yesterday 

Lat pull downs to the front
45x12
65x12
75x12

Seated rows
45x10
55x10
65x10

one arm rows
22x12
25x12
33x12

250 abs

And today I did 

AM - 10 min arm bicycle

PM - 10 min arm bicycle and 5 sets of 20 assisted pull ups, 30 push ups and 30 crunches (13'05)


----------

